# Shared egg scheme part 2...



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

New home ladies


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi everyone, well gp has reffered us to care for egg-share so just waiting now for our appointment. My fsh came back at 5 so i believe this is quite good, just need to wait now xx clare


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

hi clare hope it comes threw soon ive still not heard anything yet from that lady who is reviewing the family history hopefully it wont be much longer good luck with it all xxxx kerry xxxx


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi kerry had a phone call from the co-ordinator they are sending us an appointment next week.  AS i have coeliac disease she also needs to speak to a geneticist about passing it on but my gp didnt seem to think there would be a problem as it isnt life threatening just diet controlled. So dont know if we can egg-share yet or not xx clare


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi clare ive not heard anything either  yet it was 2 week on tuesday when they sent the info off so hopefully should be next week when we hear from them let us know when you get your appointment threw we seen caroline at care but have also spoke to julie there really nice and helpful xxx


----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

hi Clare and Kerry


just passing by   and wanted to say that i have had 3 egg/share cycles at CARE manchester ,although i haven't been successful i would recommend them ,especially Mr Patel ,he treats you as an individual and is very caring  
I'm too old to have another egg/share with them    but i will be having TX with them in the near future ,hopefully FET,  later this year .
if you want to ask anything about treatment there or anything connected with egg/sharing give me a shout  
where abouts in manchester do you both come from?
i wish you both well your in good hands there  
                                            love Lesley


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi lesley thanks for messages i am from new moston in manchester thanks for putting your self forward for the advice at min i am still waiting for the women to asses my family medical history as a auntie had parkinsons and another has alzhimers plus my nephew as got dwarfism so they need to check i am not high risk if im low risk there willing to put me threw as everything else is fine its just a waiting game but im getting use to that lol should fingers crossed hear sometime next week as caroline said it takes 2 to 3 week its been 2 week now but feels like a month im gathering you are from stockport? 

Kerry xxx


----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

yes I'm from stockport ,how did you guess  
i can fully understand your problems with the genetic side of things.
the waiting is the worse part i can still remember how anxious you are feeling  .
i phoned Julie easton every couple of days .she was really kind and didn't mind me asking lots of questions which i forgot to ask   maybe give them a ring on Mon to let them know you are waiting   on them ?
have you had all your screening tests done ?
I'm watching red nose day and realizing how lucky i am   
                                          IM anytime if you need to have a chat 
                                                            lesley x


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks lesley xx


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi everyone well our appointment is through but had to change it as on nights that week so we go on the 4th April. So hoping we will get the go ahead xxclare


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

HI 
JUST WANT TO SAY GOOD LUCK   
IM ON MY SECOND EGG SHARING SCEME NOW
ALL THE BEST U GIRLS LOVE NIKKI


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

hi Clare glad its finally come threw for you will keep my fingers crossed thanks nicki hope your egg share works out this time xxx


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi kerry wow cant believe you are still waiting to hear. Hope you get some good news soon xxx clare


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Clare have heard this morning from caroline everything ok apart from leri-weill syndrome which is a form of dwarfism so its got to go in front of a board on the 13th april the lady didnt know the name of it and said i was a low risk but care wants to know which ive informed them of now so its a wait till the meeting on 13th april



Kerry xx


----------



## shell123 (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Lesley how old do you have to be to egg share and what is the age limit at CARE

thanks

shelley


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

shell im at care manchester and there age limit is 35 hope this helps


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi there everyone well we had our first appointment today and it went well. The co-ordinator doesnt think there is anything to cause a problem so we are moving onto the next stage and will hopefully get an appointment through with the councellor in the next 2 weeks. Then one with consultant within 4-6wks. She also said we would get one for blood tests etc and if ok we will be looking to start around July (our choice as hols to gon first). Cant wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Clare im so pleased for you and excited hope it all works out well 

Kerry


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi kerry, you never know we may be cycle buddies!!! I saw Julie who was lovely. We are waiting for an appointment with the counsellor and the consultant. Have to have blood tests at some point too. I feel alot more optimistic now anyway. I hope you get some good news soon hun xxx clare


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi clare i hope so too good news that is you wouldnt believe how happy i am for you honest and maybe just maybe we will be cycle buddies  

Kerry xxx


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi just wondering how everyone is getting on We have just got our next appointment through for the beginning of may and they are doing everything on the same day, bloods,swabs ultrasound hubbies sperm, councelling and seeing the consultant phew!  So looks like we will be on schedule to start around the summer time. 

Hope everyone is doing ok. Does anyone know if we will have to go back for blood test results or will they just ring us to say ok we can start


----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

dear Clare

Ive done 3 egg/shares at care manchester ,you should just get a call when all the results come back and then you should start as soon as they have matched you with a recipient,Julie will probably have matched with you already   wait for period (AF) and away you go   (usually on day 21 of your cycle) good luck hope this helps 

Kerry  have you heard yet? good luck Hun 
                                               love Lesley


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi lesley i heard this week should have gone ethics board but instead there sending it back to genecist again so still waiting 

Kerry xx


----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

kerry

how frustrating for you   hope you are bearing up? keep your chin up kerry  
                                                          love lesley xxxxx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

hi lesley im just about managing to not crack up and holding in for a glimpse of hope thanks lesley for mesage 

kerry xx


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

dont crack up yet MRS , you'll be doing that in your 2ww when you've egg shared  
fingers crossed they dont take as long this time as they dont have to study it .

hows it going with you lesley , hope the op went well and you're getting your body in top form for fet soon  

love to the rest of you wonderfull women  
caron xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi caron thanks for your message im trying not too im off out tonight so that should keep me sane for awhile lol 

Kerry xx


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi lesley and kerry! Lesley can i ask how long it took to get your results Wow so you think they have a recipient in mind already?? I shouldnt be too hard to match anyway with my colouring, but thought they waited until all tests come back, mind you i dont suppose it matters if they just have an idea. 

Lesey can i just pick your brains then on timescales?? We are going away in june and want to start in july after hols, do you think everything will be back and ready to go by mid july??Thanks hun xx

Hang in there kerry love xxx We may get to be cycle buds xx


----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

hi  

Clare  you can pick away at my brains what i have left  ....
around 5 weeks it took from the the initial consult with Mr p and the bloods.
its the cystic fibrosis cytomegalovirus and karyotype which take time to come back as they have to send these off to a specialist lab.so you have nothing to worry about with time scales   
yep when you're being matched Julie will have a few ladies in mind its more important about your cmv status whether your pos or neg,than matching of hair colour etc .oh and don't worry what your cmv status is which i did   this is just for the recipients matching with you   hope it makes sense  

Kerry why did they put you back again to the geneticist? have they given you a reason ,i fully understand that everyone has to 100% happy that there wouldn't be any risk genetically really hope they will speed this up for you...no wonder there is a shortage of donors when ladies like you have to wait around ..many would drop out ,stick with it girl  

Caron   how are you doing? i see that you are cycling again (not stalking you honest  )
i guess your nearly ready for e/t soon ? all the best   to you Hun ,are you getting nervous now? yep I'm priming myself up for cycling later this year,just taking some time out from the madness and enjoying everyday life   i forgot what that was like  
                                                  best wishes lesley


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for that lesley. The only worry i have is if i get enough eggs. Can i ask how many you got each cycle. Is there anything i can be doing now to improve my egg quality and prepare etc. 

Thanks again just really looking forward to getting started now !


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls

im on my 2ww of egg sharing again i got 20 eggs 
but last yr i only got 7 and egg shared still i was on lower dose then
out of my ten this time only 5 were good all 5 fertilized two embies put back 3 frosties aswell 
hoping that this 1 will work for me 
im at birmingham womens 
my tests took 3 weeks altogether and i get matched straight away no waiting  once yr cycles is there yr away i had to get tested for clamidia agin this yr and aids  to start my 2nd cycle but better to be safe than sorry

u no sumthin getting all those tests done wasnt a bad thing anyways least u no yr not carring aids /claymidia/cf/flu bug/ect its nice to no i think
cos u no when i first got my bloods done for them  there was a thought what if? 
listen me ranbbit on 
well take care love nikki


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi all  lesley they have to send it back as i didnt know the name of nephews syndrome at the time thats why its called leri weill syndrome a form of dwarfism 

clare you never know 

birthbaby congrats 



Kerry xx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi mancgal

hope u get the phonecall u wish for very soon to start egg sharing 


   

love nikki


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi niki thanks for your message i do too just need closure on it all hopefully wont be long i emailed egg co yesterday to ask her a time scale on it all so should hear soon xxx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi all got a call today from egg co i can egg share as long as all blood tests come back ok which they should so looks like i will be egg sharing soon i have my bloods and dps bloods done on monday at 1 o clock does any one know how long the bloods take ? 

Kerry xxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi mancgal 
thats great news  
my bloods took about 2/3 weeks 
hope this help u 
take care all the best love nikki


----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

kerry on being accepted for egg share 

send you a im too,

birthbaby  see you are about to test  and  
love lesley xxx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Birthbaby good luck with test and thanks for message lesley thank you aswell i cant stop crying lol your all so kind and supportive thank you all 


Love kerry xx


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

I am so pleased for you kerry!! Yay about time too hunxxx we are not having our bloods until 3rd of may but that fits in well as we dont want to start until july. xx congrats again hunxxx clare


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks clare meant to im you yesterday  thanks for your message 

Kerry xxxx


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

so hows everyone doing Got my appointment next wk so hoping we will be approved within the next month then can start in julyxx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi girls just a quick update from me recieved my appointment threw today for counciler and consultant appointments plus also have to have the swab test done as couldnt last time due to af my appointment is the 13th june all i can say is glad it aint a friday haha so clare we may be cycling together or around the same time oh clare also the thing we was disscussing regarding your dh and my dp it was in my letter so yes he too will have too 

Kerry xxx


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

ooh fab kerry bet your chuffed hun, seems to take forever though doesnt it?


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks hun yes it does but i dont mind the waiting part anymore as were moving forward 

Kerry xx


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Had our appointments today and all went well, just waiting for bloods to come back should be all set to start in summer!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

New home this way!! 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,28974.0.html


----------

